
Facebook Decides Which Killings We’re Allowed to See - protomyth
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/philando-castile-facebook-live
======
wertens
Mark Zuckerberg and Facebook are "too big to fail".

So all that anyone seems to be able to do now is watch from the sidelines, as
this social experiment that they impose on humanity wreck havoc.

~~~
x1798DE
I don't think that's what "too big to fail" means. It doesn't mean that you
are so big that failing is impossible, it's that you are so big that if you
fail you'll take the whole industry with you, thus it's politically untenable
to allow you to fail. (Mind you I don't subscribe to the view that these
things should be bailed out, I'm just explaining the phrase.) I don't think
Facebook fits in that category.

~~~
Spooky23
Facebook has billions of users. It's pretty difficult to alienate all of them.

